# U14 Sub Regional YNT call up in Chula Vista.



## Fishme1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone know what this call up is for? I thought they had a team built already?


----------



## Advantage (Apr 6, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> Does anyone know what this call up is for? I thought they had a team built already?


For LAFC players j/k 
Have no idea


----------

